# All of a sudden, it's 2012 -- on the Felt website



## Don4

Dateline Sunday 8/7/2011 12:47pm EDT

There are now 2012 Felts starting to show up on the website :thumbsup: (and my new bikes is almost _last year's model_ :cryin.

So far...

*ZW4*
View attachment 237212


*B16*
View attachment 237211


*F3X*
View attachment 237213


----------



## PBE

They had the '12 catalog with them at the demo truck tour. The '12s look very very nice. And I am right with you, hopefully my F5 Ltd will get to me before the full launch of the line .


----------



## JogBike

I see that the price of the 2012 ZW4 is $100 less than the 2011. However, the frame has changed to a lower level carbon fiber -- from Advanced (2011) to Performance (2012). Is this a sign of things to come for 2012?



The wheels of the 2012 ZW4 have changed too. From MAVIC Ksyrium Equipe (2011) to Fulcrum Racing 7. Is that a step up or step down?


----------



## sherlock

The F3X looks fantastic. Not a Cyclocross guy, but the black/gold/red paint scheme is very 80's.


----------



## thebikingcello

a 500 dollar premium for a carbon frame for the F3X over the F15X.... GREAT!


----------



## sherlock

Ran across a Japanese site (use Google Translate) with a whole heap of 2012 Felt's!

Of particular interest is the new F75 color schemes (gloss white and matte black) and a new model in the form of the F55, which looks like a competitor to the CAAD10 3 (Ultegra).

Curious to know if an F65 slots in between those models (maybe with SRAM Rival) or not. The matte black 2012 F75 is on my shopping list already, although there are no differences in spec compared to the outgoing 2011 model from what I can see (not that it needed much).

*F75*


















*F55*


----------



## Superdave3T

sherlock said:


> Ran across a Japanese site (use Google Translate) with a whole heap of 2012 Felt's!
> 
> Of particular interest is the new F75 color schemes (gloss white and matte black) and a new model in the form of the F55, which looks like a competitor to the CAAD10 3 (Ultegra).
> 
> Curious to know if an F65 slots in between those models (maybe with SRAM Rival) or not. The matte black 2012 F75 is on my shopping list already, although there are no differences in spec compared to the outgoing 2011 model from what I can see (not that it needed much).
> 
> *F75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *F55*


The all matte black F75, the black/white/blue F75 and the F55 are not available in the USA.

-SD


----------



## sherlock

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The all matte black F75, the black/white/blue F75 and the F55 are not available in the USA.


I assume that they'll be available for order by dealers in Australia, however? The all matte black 2012 F75, as opposed to the current black/red international F75, is what I'm after.


----------



## PlatyPius

Getting really tired of the brands kicking out next year stuff earlier and earlier each year... no wonder we (shops) are hesitant to stock many bikes - they arrive only to be discounted in a couple of months.

That said, that F3X is freaking hot!


----------



## Superdave3T

PlatyPius said:


> Getting really tired of the brands kicking out next year stuff earlier and earlier each year... no wonder we (shops) are hesitant to stock many bikes - they arrive only to be discounted in a couple of months.
> 
> That said, that F3X is freaking hot!


That is the primary reason we don't update the website until the previous model year has been sold out or in the case of the 'cross bikes, it is an all new model that doesn't devalue the previous model year.

Good luck in '12!

-SD


----------



## Don4

PlatyPius said:


> Getting really tired of the brands kicking out next year stuff earlier and earlier each year... no wonder we (shops) are hesitant to stock many bikes - they arrive only to be discounted in a couple of months.
> 
> That said, that F3X is freaking hot!


That said, you should add Felt to your lines at the new, larger location! But not until CBC Rapido Roast gets it's own website. First things first! (But what do I know...)


----------



## PlatyPius

Don4 said:


> That said, you should add Felt to your lines at the new, larger location! But not until CBC Rapido Roast gets it's own website. First things first! (But what do I know...)


Actually, I talked to the Felt rep today...


----------



## Don4

PlatyPius said:


> Actually, I talked to the Felt rep today...


Here's hoping that proves fruitful...


----------



## bobones

2012 AR4 and AR5 now up


----------



## sherlock

bobones said:


> 2012 AR4 and AR5 now up


With a USD$300 price drop on both models to match. Pretty impressive, and I'm hoping the F-series sees some similar value increases as well. Might push me over to an F5!


----------



## coop

Never been too much of a weight weenie, but where did the almost 1 pound difference come from on the AR4 from 11 to 12?


----------



## RiceKilla

They need to hurry up with the F5's and up. 

Im debating between an f5 and f4, or a scott foil.

EDIT - Just the saw 2012 F5 and F6 on the Felt's dealer site, my brother works for a Felt dealer. Looks like I will be purchasing either an F6 or F5.

Does anyone know if on the F6 if it is Sram Apex or Rival, it is cheaper than the 105 equipped f5. So my guess is Apex.


----------



## pumaking

Here is the 2012 F5. MSRP is $2299 an increase of $200.











2012 F6. MSRP is $1899.











2012 F75. MSRP is $1399


----------



## vipergts

I agree that F3X is FIRE!


----------



## pumaking

The F6 is Sram Apex with what looks like a Sram S100 crankset.


----------



## PBE

Wonder if the same frame is being shared down from the F3 - F6 now like the F3 - F5 of last year.


----------



## pumaking

Dont see why it wouldn't


----------



## terbennett

thebikingcello said:


> a 500 dollar premium for a carbon frame for the F3X over the F15X.... GREAT!


Not surprised. There's a $500 dollar premium for a carbon frame for the F5 over the F75 as well. They are similarly equipped as well.


----------



## terbennett

PlatyPius said:


> Getting really tired of the brands kicking out next year stuff earlier and earlier each year... no wonder we (shops) are hesitant to stock many bikes - they arrive only to be discounted in a couple of months.
> 
> That said, that F3X is freaking hot!


My understanding is that felt sells out of many of their road bikes really quick- like February or March. Most of the shops near me can't even get many of the road bikes because they are usually sold out. However, I understand your frustration.


----------



## sherlock

Tough decision for me between the F6 and the F75. I think I'm leaning towards the F75—will just add some nice wheels, carbon bits (stem, bars) and whatnot and it should make for a mean road/crit bike. Plus it comes in a satin black w/ white decal option in international markets.

I just hope the USD$1399 price carries over to the Australian dealers. A sub-$1400 bike with full 105 and a frame that rivals the CAAD10? Yes please.


----------



## pumaking

The F75 and F5 aren't "Full" 105. Cranks are FSA and I dont know about the brakes either. 

I haven't received spec sheets from our Felt rep yet.


----------



## sherlock

pumaking said:


> The F75 and F5 aren't "Full" 105. Cranks are FSA and I dont know about the brakes either.


True—I guess I don't count the crank in my head. I'm quite sure I saw someone (maybe from SD?) that the specifications were staying the same on the F5, outside of paint schemes.

I would hope the brakes don't get a downgrade over the 2011 model, considering the price hike (of which sucks, but makes sense in what is a tough market).


----------



## schelvis

Felt has now announced a custom frame design option for the high end frames. Very cool initiative..
But why isnt it possible to make a white bike? I'd love a white f1 with blue decals.. But even if i choose white as paint mask, 70%of the bike is still black... I know it potentially could result in a few grams heavier bike, but i dont care as long as i get a white bike...

Any comments from the insiders at felt?

Can't wait to see the complete 2012 Fseries..


----------



## Superdave3T

schelvis said:


> Felt has now announced a custom frame design option for the high end frames. Very cool initiative..
> But why isnt it possible to make a white bike? I'd love a white f1 with blue decals.. But even if i choose white as paint mask, 70%of the bike is still black... I know it potentially could result in a few grams heavier bike, but i dont care as long as i get a white bike...
> 
> Any comments from the insiders at felt?
> 
> Can't wait to see the complete 2012 Fseries..


You can select WHITE for the paint color under the full custom option.

-SD


----------



## Lou3000

That F6 is a steal. It would be a tough call between the 5 and 6.


----------



## sherlock

Lou3000 said:


> That F6 is a steal. It would be a tough call between the 5 and 6.


One of the Felt dealers in my area was under the impression/tried to say the F6 had SRAM Rival. Found that hard to believe—at that price, Apex looks the obvious choice. Still, nothing wrong with Apex and USD$1899 for an F-series frame and all the trimmings is pretty damned good.


----------



## schelvis

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You can select WHITE for the paint color under the full custom option.
> 
> -SD


Hmm.. Not on my ipad.. Might be a ipad compatability issue.. I'll check it out at work tomorrow..

Is this custom paintjob option available for us living in europe (norway) as well? Directly or via local importer?

Any plans to offer this on the fc frame as well?

Thanks for the response Dave. Customer service like this is rare theese days, and will surely contribute to felts success.

Cheers


----------



## pumaking

sherlock said:


> One of the Felt dealers in my area was under the impression/tried to say the F6 had SRAM Rival. Found that hard to believe—at that price, Apex looks the obvious choice. Still, nothing wrong with Apex and USD$1899 for an F-series frame and all the trimmings is pretty damned good.



I just "EP" a F6 today. It is Sram APEX with Sram S150 BB30 crankset and house brakes. Mavic CXP-22 wheelset and house everything.


----------



## sherlock

pumaking said:


> I just "EP" a F6 today. It is Sram APEX with Sram S150 BB30 crankset and house brakes. Mavic CXP-22 wheelset and house everything.


Sounds like a great deal. I'll assume that, outside of the groupset, BB/crankset and brakes, that the specs match the F5?

I'm told by one of the dealers here in Australia that the '12 Felt's will land next week and start hitting shops the week or two after. Hoping that the F75 specs haven't changed since last year (that is, Shimano 105 + FSA BB/crankset). Chasing a satin black/white decal one. Money is burning a hole in my wallet and there's a handful of components I'm chasing with it!


----------



## bikerboyf3

Will the AR1 frameset have this op?


----------



## schelvis

schelvis said:


> Hmm.. Not on my ipad.. Might be a ipad compatability issue.. I'll check it out at work tomorrow..
> 
> Is this custom paintjob option available for us living in europe (norway) as well? Directly or via local importer?
> 
> Any plans to offer this on the fc frame as well?
> 
> Thanks for the response Dave. Customer service like this is rare theese days, and will surely contribute to felts success.
> 
> Cheers


My bad.. It works on the ipad as well.. I was using the ultimate customiser.. :mad2:

The problem now, is that the only decal colors in advanced mode are black or white.. Not blue...


----------



## sherlock

schelvis said:


> The problem now, is that the only decal colors in advanced mode are black or white.. Not blue...


You can pick any colors you like, as long as they're black or white?


----------



## Superdave3T

bikerboyf3 said:


> Will the AR1 frameset have this op?


Not in 2012.

-SD


----------



## Don4

2012 F1X Frameset now up on the site. Note the Enve fork.


----------



## sherlock

2012 F75 ordered in matte black. Hoping to pick it up within the fortnight. Switching over to Speedplay Zero's as well and have some things coming in. Turning it into a road & crit machine.


----------



## schelvis

Does anyone know if there is a Ultegra Di2 in the 2012 F-series lineup?

Hate waiting.. Want news now


----------



## pumaking

Nope, Ultegra Di2 isn't even out yet so they wont be on 2012 bikes.


----------



## Superdave3T

schelvis said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Ultegra Di2 in the 2012 F-series lineup?
> 
> Hate waiting.. Want news now


Yes, there will.
And in the Z series...
And in the AR series...

-SD


----------



## pumaking

Wait what, wtf SD. Why my peeps giving me wrong info?


----------



## Superdave3T

pumaking said:


> Wait what, wtf SD. Why my peeps giving me wrong info?


Not sure who you spoke with. Dealers are just getting 2012 info now, website goes live in a couple days.

Ultegra Di2 will be a late 2011 calendar year introduction from Shimano but we aren't going to wait for '13 to develop the bicycles for it. We'll carve out a couple holes in the line and make some bicycles. These models won't be availalbe until Fall though (along with the rest of the U-Di2 stuffs)

-SD


----------



## schelvis

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Not sure who you spoke with. Dealers are just getting 2012 info now, website goes live in a couple days.
> 
> Ultegra Di2 will be a late 2011 calendar year introduction from Shimano but we aren't going to wait for '13 to develop the bicycles for it. We'll carve out a couple holes in the line and make some bicycles. These models won't be availalbe until Fall though (along with the rest of the U-Di2 stuffs)
> 
> -SD


Sounds good. Will the U-Di2 modells (with prices) be presented on the website before they are released (some time this side of xmas)? Or do I have to wait to see what is to be launched before I make up my mind on what bike to buy? 

From what I have read, the prices for the U-Di2 are released, so it shouldnt be a big problem releasing specing up a bike before its released. Any chance there will be a FC - frame with U-Di2 internal cabel routing?

cheers


----------



## RiceKilla

My 2012 F6 came in today. No bb30 on this one, it is a spline BB shell, no biggie to me. 

Debating on slapping on Sram Red LTE (yellow) or Sram Force. Decisions decisions. 

Only things that irked me are the yellow hoods and the red cable housing at the rear derailleur, easy fixes.


----------



## sherlock

Looks nice. I'd go Red Ltd if you're planning on building the bike up.

PS: Don't forget to take off the dork disc and the stickers


----------



## pumaking

I ordered it for him on Monday last week and it was shipped tuesday so 5 business days.


----------



## jasonandrew76

RiceKilla said:


> My 2012 F6 came in today. No bb30 on this one, it is a spline BB shell, no biggie to me.
> 
> Debating on slapping on Sram Red LTE (yellow) or Sram Force. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Only things that irked me are the yellow hoods and the red cable housing at the rear derailleur, easy fixes.


When did you order your F6? Just curious. I ordered a Z4 a few weeks ago and was told Sept 12 was the approximate date it should arrive. Ive never done a back flip before, but I will try one if it shows up early


----------



## jasonandrew76

pumaking said:


> I ordered it for him on Monday last week and it was shipped tuesday so 5 business days.


Wow, thats quick!! Im sure there are other considerations seeming that Ive ordered a completely different model, but that does give me hope. Thanks


----------



## RiceKilla

jasonandrew76 said:


> When did you order your F6? Just curious. I ordered a Z4 a few weeks ago and was told Sept 12 was the approximate date it should arrive. Ive never done a back flip before, but I will try one if it shows up early


My brother (puma king) works at a Felt dealer.

It was a special situation though, It was ordered right when they became available on the Dealer's site.

The wait even at 5 days was brutal.


----------



## sherlock

Looks like the new website went up early:









​
And I'm hoping that this baby arrives next week, on schedule, so I can bolt on some mods and get to racing on it:








​PS: On account of a former web-dev, Felt has to have one of the cleanest and most accessible (i.e. no Flash) websites for a cycling company. Clear photos and clear specs, and easy to navigate.


----------



## jdcubes

*2012 felts*

Looks like the entire 2012 line is up on their website, in the US at least!


----------



## schelvis

Great to see the 2012 bikes.. Feels like I've been waiting for ever to see them.. How ever I'm a bit disappointed with the color schemes.. Especially the f2di2.. It looks a bit strange in the picture... The athena however, looks awesome.. Extremely sexy..

Superdave: The fc frame says that it has internal cabling routing. Would this routing be suitable di2 wiring? 

Cheers


----------



## jasonandrew76

Im completely stoked on the new color scheme of the Z4. Cant wait for mine to arrive. 

Superdave: The Z4 comes with 700x25 Rubino Pro Slick tires in WHITE...I had this same issue when looking at the 2011 in that I cannot find where Vittoria even makes this tire for retail sale. Is this tire made specially for Felt? I can find the 700x23 but not the 25's. Im kind of hoping I do not fall in love with riding 25's because it seems impossible to find any color other than black. Thanks again, and thanks for the surprise unveiling a day early...Was kind of like Christmas morning today


----------



## simonaway427

Just picked up an '11 F75x - not regretting.

2012 lost the carbon seat stays, skinnier tires (32 vs 34), wider cassette (11-28 vs 11-25), no cross levers (i'm a fan).


----------



## PBE

Looks like they jumped the gun a bit on launch (at least on my desktop) chrome is not happy with it 

Glad to be able to see the new line though!


----------



## Lou3000

Damn, I see where the upgrades are, but the Breed jumped $300 in price. That was my new bike this year, and I was going to use it as a super commuter. Now the price is pretty close to the wicked F65x...

Now lets start planning for 2013 SuperDave. I have three words (well actually 5) for you. Single Speed. Cyclocross. Disc Brakes. 

If you can make this happen you can send it directly to my door.


----------



## Superdave3T

Lou3000 said:


> Damn, I see where the upgrades are, but the Breed jumped $300 in price. That was my new bike this year, and I was going to use it as a super commuter. Now the price is pretty close to the wicked F65x...
> 
> Now lets start planning for 2013 SuperDave. I have three words (well actually 5) for you. Single Speed. Cyclocross. Disc Brakes.
> 
> If you can make this happen you can send it directly to my door.


Not. Gonna. Happen.

Too much cost and complexity in making a horizontal dropout work with disc brakes. Try an FX-D frame and a singleator.

The $300 for the Breed got you BB30, ControlTaper 1.5" fork, full SRAM kit, new thru-axle 135mm rear single speed cassette hub ($239 rear hub!) new CX specific rims Avid brakes.

It is a new bike.


----------



## Lou3000

Superdave, I said I see where the upgrades are, amazing bike. 

But more importantly, will you be selling an FX-D frameest? Price?

I don't like the singleator, but but the teamBEER eccentric BB30 adaptor is really clean looking. I may have my single speed, disc bike after all.


----------



## Superdave3T

schelvis said:


> Hmm.. Not on my ipad.. Might be a ipad compatability issue.. I'll check it out at work tomorrow..
> 
> Is this custom paintjob option available for us living in europe (norway) as well? Directly or via local importer?
> 
> Any plans to offer this on the fc frame as well?
> 
> Thanks for the response Dave. Customer service like this is rare theese days, and will surely contribute to felts success.
> 
> Cheers


The Custom Paint program is only available in the USA due to the sourcing related to getting the bicycles actually painted.

No plans to offer custom paint on anything but an F1. The service is only capable of smaller volumes at this point.

It is my pleasure to assist, no need for the thanks.

-SD


----------



## bobones

SuperDave, I see a bikes with Microshift shifters have switched to Microshift front derailleurs from the likes of 105 on the F85. Is this because of economics or do the MS FDs work better with the MS shifters than the Shimano FDs?


----------



## Superdave3T

schelvis said:


> Great to see the 2012 bikes.. Feels like I've been waiting for ever to see them.. How ever I'm a bit disappointed with the color schemes.. Especially the f2di2.. It looks a bit strange in the picture... The athena however, looks awesome.. Extremely sexy..
> 
> Superdave: The fc frame says that it has internal cabling routing. Would this routing be suitable di2 wiring?
> 
> Cheers


Sorry to hear you are disappointed, the F2 Di2 is a special tinted clear coat which makes the carbon areas appear dark blue, not black per usual.

the FC frame uses the same cable routing details as the F1 does now. Di2 internal or mechanical external.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

bobones said:


> SuperDave, I see a bikes with Microshift shifters have switched to Microshift front derailleurs from the likes of 105 on the F85. Is this because of economics or do the MS FDs work better with the MS shifters than the Shimano FDs?


It is a combination of factors but the change was largely due to the better shifting performance with the micro.shift shifters coupled with the front derailleur when used with non-Shimano compact cranks.

The F/D also has better clearance when using the oversize 34.8 clamp diameter seat tube and has a lighter action easing the upshift stroke effort.

The F85 cascaded over $200 this year, too. A small part of that is the F/D change. It wasn't without extensive testing internally and by our Pro Continental team Exergy racing, winning, evaluating and improving it over the past three years.

-SD


----------



## bobones

Thanks for the swift answer. The reason I ask is that I notice my 2011 F85 105 FD is almost impossible to get right with the MS shifters. The most noticeable issue is that the trim on the shifters is too big. It looks as though Felt have noticed this issue themselves and fixed it, which is great to see. Shall I upgrade my shifters to 105 or my FD to Microshift? In any case I am no doubt that the big 3 are now 4 with Microshift making a massive splash thanks to Felt.


----------



## Superdave3T

jasonandrew76 said:


> Im completely stoked on the new color scheme of the Z4. Cant wait for mine to arrive.
> 
> Superdave: The Z4 comes with 700x25 Rubino Pro Slick tires in WHITE...I had this same issue when looking at the 2011 in that I cannot find where Vittoria even makes this tire for retail sale. Is this tire made specially for Felt? I can find the 700x23 but not the 25's. Im kind of hoping I do not fall in love with riding 25's because it seems impossible to find any color other than black. Thanks again, and thanks for the surprise unveiling a day early...Was kind of like Christmas morning today


You are right, these are custom tires I asked Vittoria to make for us. They only offer black for aftermarket. I think that there are other brands with colors in the 25mm size but probably nothing as good as the Rubino Pros $ for $.

-SD


----------



## Lou3000

FX-D Frameset cost?


----------



## Jaten

For the same price, the 2012 ZW6 has Tiagra shifter and derailleurs rather than microshift shifters and 105 derailleurs of the 2011 ZW6.

Isn't this a big step down for the same price?? What am I missing?


----------



## wayneIII

Why are the weights listed for some bikes and not others? Im curious the weight difference between the 2011 felt F3 and the 2012 F3. Ive noticed that the wheels and cranks are different between the 2011 and 2012 F3 model, what else is different? Im thinking the 2011 F3 is most similar to the 2012 F1 R....thoughts?


----------



## Harryquinn

Can't see an adult F95 on the USA site but the one pictured on the Australian Felt website looks weird. Is it actually a picture of the junior version? 

The anthracite colour isn't bad but I can't see the green selling much. The 2011 silver livery is much better than either, as is the 2011 bike spec.


----------



## sherlock

Harryquinn said:


> Can't see an adult F95 on the USA site but the one pictured on the Australian Felt website looks weird. Is it actually a picture of the junior version?


It looks like it: the file name matches that of the F95 Junior (F95_Jr_GRAY_2012_SMALL(1).jpg) and that appears to be the only F95 style in their images directory.


----------



## levi6268

Ok... First off I love love love the new line up. I have been waiting for the 2012 Felts and now it is time for my first NEW road bike. I was set on the new F75 looks amazing but now I see the F6 full carbon. I am not familiar with SRAM Apex at all. I have always had shimano. Any advice? I would love to go full carbon but can't afford the F5. So should I go F6 with SRAM or stay with F75? Will I notice a big difference between the two? I would ride both but my LBS doesn't have any thing close in my size. Any advice would be great.


----------



## levi6268

Ok... First off I love love love the new line up. I have been waiting for the 2012 Felts and now it is time for my first NEW road bike. I was set on the new F75 looks amazing but now I see the F6 full carbon. I am not familiar with SRAM Apex at all. I have always had shimano. Any advice? I would love to go full carbon but can't afford the F5. So should I go F6 with SRAM or stay with F75? Will I notice a big difference between the two? I would ride both but my LBS doesn't have any thing close in my size. Any advice would be great


----------



## stoutbeard

Wow the new 2012 bikes do look awesome, mostly. I mostly dig the higher end bikes, The Z2 looks so slick with the orange accents! I still don't know what I want in my first road bike yet though! I don't THINK I'll be racing.. I might, but I dont know yet. For now I want a good road bike that I can enjoy and exercise with. Would it be dumb if I raced with a Z bike and not an F?


----------



## Don4

stoutbeard said:


> Wow the new 2012 bikes do look awesome, mostly. I mostly dig the higher end bikes, The Z2 looks so slick with the orange accents! I still don't know what I want in my first road bike yet though! I don't THINK I'll be racing.. I might, but I dont know yet. For now I want a good road bike that I can enjoy and exercise with. Would it be dumb if I raced with a Z bike and not an F?


Nope. You would not be dumb. It has been done before, and at the pro level. F, Z, and AR are _all_ race worthy.


----------



## schelvis

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Sorry to hear you are disappointed, the F2 Di2 is a special tinted clear coat which makes the carbon areas appear dark blue, not black per usual.
> 
> -SD


To be honest, the color is starting to grow on me.. 

Its either an "acquired taste", or I might have become UDi2-blind... 

When can I expect to see the 2012bikes in European shops? England, Norway, sweden, Denmark?


----------



## Superdave3T

stoutbeard said:


> Wow the new 2012 bikes do look awesome, mostly. I mostly dig the higher end bikes, The Z2 looks so slick with the orange accents! I still don't know what I want in my first road bike yet though! I don't THINK I'll be racing.. I might, but I dont know yet. For now I want a good road bike that I can enjoy and exercise with. Would it be dumb if I raced with a Z bike and not an F?


the Z series models have been raced at the Tour De France, Milan San Remo, Tour of Flanders, and won an Olympic Gold Medal. 

Yea, I think you'll be ok racing a Z.

-SD


----------



## stoutbeard

Oh, well then, awesome! Just so I know what I'm doing, the Z bikes ARE indeed geared towards longer rides and comfort over the more "aggressive" racey F's right? Also, Dave, when are you going to have a demo in So Cal Rancho Cucamonga for your 2012 bikes?


----------



## Jaten

*ZW6 2011 vs 2012*



Jaten said:


> For the same price, the 2012 ZW6 has Tiagra shifter and derailleurs rather than microshift shifters and 105 derailleurs of the 2011 ZW6.
> 
> Isn't this a big step down for the same price?? What am I missing?


Superdave? thanks!


----------



## sherlock

levi6268 said:


> Ok... First off I love love love the new line up. I have been waiting for the 2012 Felts and now it is time for my first NEW road bike. I was set on the new F75 looks amazing but now I see the F6 full carbon. I am not familiar with SRAM Apex at all. I have always had shimano. Any advice? I would love to go full carbon but can't afford the F5. So should I go F6 with SRAM or stay with F75? Will I notice a big difference between the two? I would ride both but my LBS doesn't have any thing close in my size. Any advice would be great.


I went through a similar dilemma. It's going to depend on what you want from the bike.

F75 has: BB30, Shimano 105.
F6 has: Carbon frame, SRAM Apex.

I'd suggest that if you like the SRAM shifting style (i.e. DoubleTap and the more "deliberate" gear changes), and would like the compliance the F6 frame offers, go that way.

I chose the F75 because I prefer Shimano 105, and the stiffer BB30 bottom bracket fits my intended use (road riding/crit racing), plus I have a nice upgrade path to Dura Ace if I want to head that way.


----------



## levi6268

sherlock said:


> I went through a similar dilemma. It's going to depend on what you want from the bike.
> 
> F75 has: BB30, Shimano 105.
> F6 has: Carbon frame, SRAM Apex.
> 
> I'd suggest that if you like the SRAM shifting style (i.e. DoubleTap and the more "deliberate" gear changes), and would like the compliance the F6 frame offers, go that way.
> 
> I chose the F75 because I prefer Shimano 105, and the stiffer BB30 bottom bracket fits my intended use (road riding/crit racing), plus I have a nice upgrade path to Dura Ace if I want to head that way.


I am leaning towards the F75. I could use the savings for some speedplay zeros I have my eye on. My LBS won't have any 2012s in for another month so I still have some waiting time. Did you get the 2012 F75 and if so do you know if the top tube is squared like on the carbon frame


----------



## sherlock

levi6268 said:


> I am leaning towards the F75. I could use the savings for some speedplay zeros I have my eye on. My LBS won't have any 2012s in for another month so I still have some waiting time. Did you get the 2012 F75 and if so do you know if the top tube is squared like on the carbon frame


My 2012 F75 arrives next week. Getting one of the very few coming in to Australia, in matte black.

Not sure about the TT shape but from my understanding it shares the same geometry/shape as the FC/F5 carbon frames, except for the slightly taller head-tube (10mm).

Have Speedplay Zero's, a Fizik Arione CX saddle and Conti GP4000S's going on from day one


----------



## levi6268

sherlock said:


> My 2012 F75 arrives next week. Getting one of the very few coming in to Australia, in matte black.
> 
> Not sure about the TT shape but from my understanding it shares the same geometry/shape as the FC/F5 carbon frames, except for the slightly taller head-tube (10mm).
> 
> Have Speedplay Zero's, a Fizik Arione CX saddle and Conti GP4000S's going on from day one


That's awesome! You will have to post a few pics when you get it set up. If I can't see one in person I would love to see a couple shots of one up close. Congrats on your bike.


----------



## sherlock

levi6268 said:


> That's awesome! You will have to post a few pics when you get it set up. If I can't see one in person I would love to see a couple shots of one up close. Congrats on your bike.


Thanks. And definitely: I'll probably post a build thread on this and update it as I upgrade things along the way. Planning on keeping it for a couple of seasons at a minimum: it won't be the bike holding me back from moving up in crit categories.

Got a few mods on the list already: FSA Energy bars (next month), Dura Ace C24 or SRAM S30AL wheelset, FSA SL-K crankset (53/39) and probably eventually upgrade to Ultegra brakes and an Ultegra cassette.


----------



## Harryquinn

bobones said:


> Thanks for the swift answer. The reason I ask is that I notice my 2011 F85 105 FD is almost impossible to get right with the MS shifters. The most noticeable issue is that the trim on the shifters is too big. It looks as though Felt have noticed this issue themselves and fixed it, which is great to see. Shall I upgrade my shifters to 105 or my FD to Microshift? In any case I am no doubt that the big 3 are now 4 with Microshift making a massive splash thanks to Felt.


My 2011 F95 has the original 9 speed MS levers with upgraded 105 5700 FD, FSA Pro compact chainrings and Ultegra 6700 RD. It shifts sweetly front and rear, certainly as good as the complete Ultegra gruppo on my 2011 Scott CR1 Pro.


----------



## sherlock

SD — are the differences in spec between the US F75 and the INT F75 accurate? Seems the latter gets a full carbon fork, 105 brakes, Gossamer crankset, Mavic C22N's, etc, whereas the US version has some more OEM gear and a alu steerer tube?

I don't mind if that's the case, because I'm in Australia, but just want to confirm.


----------



## Superdave3T

sherlock said:


> SD — are the differences in spec between the US F75 and the INT F75 accurate? Seems the latter gets a full carbon fork, 105 brakes, Gossamer crankset, Mavic C22N's, etc, whereas the US version has some more OEM gear and a alu steerer tube?
> 
> I don't mind if that's the case, because I'm in Australia, but just want to confirm.


Yes, there are differences among the different countries the bicycles are sold in. The F75 in the USA is the same color as the F55 sold in Europe. There are two additional color options for the F75 sold in parts of Europe, I'm not sure if both are sold in Oz. The component selection on these models is the same as 2011, the 2012 F75 sold in the USA has all new specificaitons which helps to lower the cost while offering similar performance. We've also introduced the F6 in 2012 so the new lower cost carbon bike creates pressure to have more space between the more affordable F75.

In many countries there is also an F55 using our premium aluminum frame and a mix of Ultegra components. In the USA we only offer the cyclo-cross version - the F55x because there is far more market pressure to move carbon downmarket than move aluminum upmarket.

I do think our FA frame outfitted with Ultegra Di2 would be an incredible bike for performance minded riders and it could be had for well under $4000. Maybe next year...

-SD


----------



## sherlock

Thanks for the reply SD.

I've got a matte black F75 coming in, so I'm going to make the (safe) bet that it's the "up spec" F75. Wanted a aluminium bike that could rival a CAAD10 and I'm pretty confident I'm going to get that out of the F75/FA frame.


----------



## alf1096

Looks like prices stayed the same and components went down on the z6


----------



## sherlock

alf1096 said:


> Looks like prices stayed the same and components went down on the z6


How so? Doesn't it have the new 10-speed Tiagra? It's basically the old 5600 105 groupset, which isn't too bad at all for the price.


----------



## alf1096

sherlock said:


> How so? Doesn't it have the new 10-speed Tiagra? It's basically the old 5600 105 groupset, which isn't too bad at all for the price.


The 11's had 105 with micro shift I am new but Tiagra is less than 105 right.


----------



## sherlock

Just the front and rear derailleurs—I believe they were 5600-series 105. The "new" 10-speed Tiagra stuff is very good, and certainly comparable, so I wouldn't call it a downgrade it at all.


----------



## Superdave3T

alf1096 said:


> The 11's had 105 with micro shift I am new but Tiagra is less than 105 right.


Tiagra is less expensive than 105 but it does offer some unique features that position it with some consumers as the better group. The Tiagra shifter cable routing is less prone to degrading from contamination or poor wire/housing performance. The Tiagra shifter offers a gear indicator. The Tiagra shifter offers an adjuster barrel at the brake hood for on-the-fly adjustment if required. The Tiagra drivetrain will now accept a cassette as large as 30T in the back (it comes with a 12-30t). 2011 would only accept a 28t. The wheels were lightened up. The brake calipers are lighter as well with a reconfigured design that offers slightly less power at the initial cable stroke then increased power after the pad contacts the rim. The brakes also have more tire clearance. The saddle is now a dual density design featuring a large recess and two different foam densities for a more comfortable ride that doesn't increase soft tissue pressure.

You get all these improvements in 2012 and the price stays the same. Stable pricing when the US dollar has fallen against all other currencies (Yen, RMB, NTD, Euro, etc...) involved in sourcing a bicycle is a real feat.

The good news is it is not too late to find a 2011 Z6 if that is what you are after, so you really have TWO options for your $2k.

-SD


----------



## levi6268

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Tiagra is less expensive than 105 but it does offer some unique features that position it with some consumers as the better group. The Tiagra shifter cable routing is less prone to degrading from contamination or poor wire/housing performance. The Tiagra shifter offers a gear indicator. The Tiagra shifter offers an adjuster barrel at the brake hood for on-the-fly adjustment if required. The Tiagra drivetrain will now accept a cassette as large as 30T in the back (it comes with a 12-30t). 2011 would only accept a 28t. The wheels were lightened up. The brake calipers are lighter as well with a reconfigured design that offers slightly less power at the initial cable stroke then increased power after the pad contacts the rim. The brakes also have more tire clearance. The saddle is now a dual density design featuring a large recess and two different foam densities for a more comfortable ride that doesn't increase soft tissue pressure.
> 
> You get all these improvements in 2012 and the price stays the same. Stable pricing when the US dollar has fallen against all other currencies (Yen, RMB, NTD, Euro, etc...) involved in sourcing a bicycle is a real feat.
> 
> The good news is it is not too late to find a 2011 Z6 if that is what you are after, so you really have TWO options for your $2k.
> 
> -SD


Great... Now I want a Z6!


----------



## dbf73

since Ultegra Di2 is still MIA, snag a 2011 with DA Di2 at a good price


----------



## dumalam

*2012 f75x*

Is it right that the 2012 F75X comes with an FSA Omega crank? I ask cause I think last year it had a Gossamer, and other brands I'm considering use the Omega crank for their Tiagra or even Sora equipped bikes.
Thanks.

ps. The 2012 F65X and F1X frame look absolutely amazing in my opinion. I wish there were more all-black/white or all-white/black bikes. No orange, red or yellow stripes imposing themselves on my life.


----------



## jasonandrew76

jasonandrew76 said:


> Wow, thats quick!! Im sure there are other considerations seeming that Ive ordered a completely different model, but that does give me hope. Thanks


SD,
Are any of the 2012 Z (Z4) models shipping out yet? The wait is absolutely killing me!! Hoping to get her broke in before the Hilly Hundred in Bloomington,IN next month. Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## mauiguy

nice loking bikes for 12


----------



## sherlock

dumalam said:


> Is it right that the 2012 F75X comes with an FSA Omega crank? I ask cause I think last year it had a Gossamer, and other brands I'm considering use the Omega crank for their Tiagra or even Sora equipped bikes.
> Thanks.


It looks like they went to Omega BB30 instead of the previous MegaEXO/GXP BB. You can see the old 2011 F75X here: F75X - Felt Bicycles

The paint scheme on the 2012 F75X (blue w/ black) is unique: very bold (I like it).


----------



## calcinum

That F3X needs one of these to take it to the races:


----------



## dumalam

sherlock said:


> It looks like they went to Omega BB30 instead of the previous MegaEXO/GXP BB. You can see the old 2011 F75X here: F75X - Felt Bicycles
> 
> The paint scheme on the 2012 F75X (blue w/ black) is unique: very bold (I like it).


I'm trying to decide if I like it and am wondering if it would grow on me or if I'd get sick of it with time. It's certainly unique; all blue with black graphics, but then they go and put silver 105 parts and a silver crank. And 105 is the one Shimano group that has a black option. It's just a shame.


----------



## sherlock

The blue/black looks good in the flesh:


----------



## jasonandrew76

Major bummer....Just got the call from the LBS that no one wants to get...My '12 Z4 is delayed..I guess this just means prolonging the excitement a little longer. No biggie, I know it will be well worth the wait!


----------



## Superdave3T

Harryquinn said:


> Can't see an adult F95 on the USA site but the one pictured on the Australian Felt website looks weird. Is it actually a picture of the junior version?
> 
> The anthracite colour isn't bad but I can't see the green selling much. The 2011 silver livery is much better than either, as is the 2011 bike spec.


The USA doesn't carry the F95 in 2012, only the F95 Jr.
How exactly is the 2011 spec better than 2012? Isn't it the same?

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

dumalam said:


> I'm trying to decide if I like it and am wondering if it would grow on me or if I'd get sick of it with time. It's certainly unique; all blue with black graphics, but then they go and put silver 105 parts and a silver crank. And 105 is the one Shimano group that has a black option. It's just a shame.


The Lodestar black finish is striking, I just thought after seeing the bike with all the black parts on it that it look heavy and more utility than a 'cross race bike. The silver parts brightened the bike and will survive crash rash and heel scuffs much better.

Maybe you could find a dealer willing to swap the silver parts for black if they have the component in stock?

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T

calcinum said:


> That F3X needs one of these to take it to the races:


Actually we were going a bit more euro with the JPS replica:

Lotus Racing to return to classic JPS black and gold livery

View attachment 240436


Our BMX race bikes got the same treatment and positive reaction.

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Actually we were going a bit more euro with the JPS replica:
> 
> Lotus Racing to return to classic JPS black and gold livery
> 
> View attachment 240436
> 
> 
> Our BMX race bikes got the same treatment and positive reaction.
> 
> -SD


Definitely like the John Player Special treatment...but where would you mount the bikes? :idea:

--D4


----------



## dumalam

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The Lodestar black finish is striking, I just thought after seeing the bike with all the black parts on it that it look heavy and more utility than a 'cross race bike. The silver parts brightened the bike and will survive crash rash and heel scuffs much better.
> 
> Maybe you could find a dealer willing to swap the silver parts for black if they have the component in stock?
> 
> -SD


I appreciate your reasoning. I gather from this forum that you're from Felt. It's rare but great to hear from the people behind the brands and especially those who make decisions about the models.

A couple of question if you don't mind: 
Is it as simple as those models shown at the country specific site will be available in that country? Would that mean that the models would necessarily be there, or just that it would be an option to order them?

And about the cyclocross bikes, could you give any insight into if and when hydraulic disc brakes will be developed and available? And if the 2012 F65X, for example, would be compatible, or indeed any of the canti brake bikes, or is it just too early to know? 
Thanks.


----------



## dbf73

Don4 said:


> Definitely like the John Player Special treatment...but where would you mount the bikes? :idea:
> 
> --D4


 what do you think the rear wing is for?


----------



## simonaway427

dumalam said:


> I'm trying to decide if I like it and am wondering if it would grow on me or if I'd get sick of it with time. It's certainly unique; all blue with black graphics, but then they go and put silver 105 parts and a silver crank. And 105 is the one Shimano group that has a black option. It's just a shame.


 2011 F75x is BB30 as well.


----------



## Lachapr

*2012 F5, F6 or 2011 Team F5?*

Hi, I'm new here so I can't post a new thread or PM anyone yet... I have a few quick questions- 1: is there a difference in the frame between the 2011 Team F5 and the 2012 F5? 2: is there is a difference between the frame on a 2012 F5 and F6? I'm looking at purchasing my first road bike. I can get a 2011 Team F5 for the same price as a 2012 F6... There is a wait on the frame size that I need for 2012 F5. 

Decisions - decisions. 

Thanks for the input.

Lachapr


----------



## PBE

The '11 team F5 has some nice upgrades on it and would be the route I would take - if you can stomach the Garmin branding


----------



## sherlock

AFAIK, the F5 & F6 have the same frame. The 2011 F5 Team has some 3T & Fizik cockpit gear over the regular F5. And the Garmin livery, if that's your thing.

PS: F5 Special Edition - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Lachapr

sherlock said:


> AFAIK, the F5 & F6 have the same frame. The 2011 F5 Team has some 3T & Fizik cockpit gear over the regular F5. And the Garmin livery, if that's your thing.




Thanks for the info. I really don't care for the Garmin look, but for the price - it might be too hard to pass up.  My only true concern is that there is a difference in frames - maybe SD will chime in... I tried to PM him initially, but couldn't because of my newbie status.


----------



## sherlock

2011 & 2012 have the same frames. I think I even saw SD post that somewhere. 

The F6 is actually a good deal, especially if you like SRAM.


----------



## Lachapr

sherlock said:


> 2011 & 2012 have the same frames. I think I even saw SD post that somewhere.
> 
> The F6 is actually a good deal, especially if you like SRAM.


It's a great deal! SRAM is fine by me as this is my first road bike and I'm not used to one type of shifting over the other. So, it comes down to the other goodies on the team bike - which is probably only spilting hairs (Full 105, 3T items, and a different saddle).

If I get the F6 or F5, the first upgrade is going to be the wheels. I demo'd a BMC Road Racer SL02 with DT Swiss wheels and it felt smoother on the same road I tested the F5 and F6.

I would rather have a better frame/base (hence I'm leaning towards Felt), as I can easily upgrade the components overtime.


----------



## Superdave3T

Lachapr said:


> It's a great deal! SRAM is fine by me as this is my first road bike and I'm not used to one type of shifting over the other. So, it comes down to the other goodies on the team bike - which is probably only spilting hairs (Full 105, 3T items, and a different saddle).
> 
> If I get the F6 or F5, the first upgrade is going to be the wheels. I demo'd a BMC Road Racer SL02 with DT Swiss wheels and it felt smoother on the same road I tested the F5 and F6.
> 
> I would rather have a better frame/base (hence I'm leaning towards Felt), as I can easily upgrade the components overtime.


The 2012 F5 and F6 will use a different frame than we used in 2011. We've got a new forged dropout that will be used in place of the carbon dropouts we used in 2011. This allows a much higher volume in production to accomodate the F6's added production.

We'll start 2012 production with the same 2011 frame however so it is possible that the first few F6s and F5s delivered to your dealer(s) will use the carbon dropout, but eventually every F5 and F6 in 2012 will use the forged versions.

If you can get a 2011 F5 Team or LTD for the same price as a 2012 F6 that is an incredible deal. I'd encourage you to jump on it!

-SD


----------



## Lachapr

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2012 F5 and F6 will use a different frame than we used in 2011. We've got a new forged dropout that will be used in place of the carbon dropouts we used in 2011. This allows a much higher volume in production to accomodate the F6's added production.
> 
> We'll start 2012 production with the same 2011 frame however so it is possible that the first few F6s and F5s delivered to your dealer(s) will use the carbon dropout, but eventually every F5 and F6 in 2012 will use the forged versions.
> 
> If you can get a 2011 F5 Team or LTD for the same price as a 2012 F6 that is an incredible deal. I'd encourage you to jump on it!
> 
> -SD


Really? Can I send it back to you (Felt) for a free paint job?  Thanks for the input. I'll attempt to jump on it.... I'm glad you chimed in.


----------



## easyridernyc

man the 75 with the bb30, for under 1500, what else is there to say? 

sweet. the white looks kinda ghey to me, but in black with red and white trim, it makes me think twice about the f5. good job by james and the boys, impressive line up for '012. most impressive.


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> man the 75 with the bb30, for under 1500, what else is there to say?
> 
> sweet. the white looks kinda ghey to me, but in black with red and white trim, it makes me think twice about the f5. good job by james and the boys, impressive line up for '012. most impressive.


There are 3 different colors for the F75 depending on where you live. The USA market will get the matte black model with two tone gloss white paint and red and white decals.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

SuperdaveFelt said:


> There are 3 different colors for the F75 depending on where you live. The USA market will get the matte black model with two tone gloss white paint and red and white decals.
> 
> -SD


super dave. my n igga. thx. thanks for the feedback. i like them both. the new black green color scheme on the f5 is effin killer, man, spot on. 

hey btw dave i have an issue with the bottom bracket squeaking like f uk on my 09 75. switched out for an ace bracket, but still no love. now, dont get me wrong, i love my 75, as you may recall, and as i have said before, i would not give it up for an 010, 011, a spesh, a cannon, whatever. she's my baby. the squeaking's not getting any worse, but it didnt improve with the new bracket.

could this be like, a warranty type issue? any other suggestions to deal with the problem? thx

a


----------



## Superdave3T

easyridernyc said:


> super dave. my n igga. thx. thanks for the feedback. i like them both. the new black green color scheme on the f5 is effin killer, man, spot on.
> 
> hey btw dave i have an issue with the bottom bracket squeaking like f uk on my 09 75. switched out for an ace bracket, but still no love. now, dont get me wrong, i love my 75, as you may recall, and as i have said before, i would not give it up for an 010, 011, a spesh, a cannon, whatever. she's my baby. the squeaking's not getting any worse, but it didnt improve with the new bracket.
> 
> could this be like, a warranty type issue? any other suggestions to deal with the problem? thx
> 
> a


Thanks for the comments. I'm a big fan of the F5 graphics, too. The new Team F1 is going to be hot as well but I don't think they'll make the retail sales floor.

Squeaky BBs are tough to diagnose, often it can be a QR, chainring bolts, pedal cleats, seatpost clamp, or ? that initiates the noise. It is an impossible diagnosis via the internet I'm afraid. I can't imagine a situation where noise would be covered by warranty if it wasn't due to a frame failure, but I don't make those calls; your local Felt dealer would initiate that process.

Teflon tape on the BB cups and grease every threaded component on the crankset and retest/report.

-SD


----------



## easyridernyc

kool

yeah i took it in to the dealer, he lubed it and installed the new bracket--ace mech--but then he complained there was nothing else he could do, i didnt doubt him.

i was just thinking normal wear warranty kind of thing,even though i have put plenty miles on her, shyt bro. trusty she is, gonna be sad to let her go one day. ergo...

i liked last year's f5. but the new scheme, dayumn. 2300 plus is no chump change for me, but she looks good. ho ho ho


----------



## sherlock

I'm not one for starting new threads, so I figured I'd append this here:

Some thoughts on the 2012 F75. Feels very stiff, especially during stand-up efforts. Bike reacts well, and doesn't feel sluggish to take off. Compliance-wise, it's surprisingly good for an aluminium bike, and much better than my old Giant. With the stock bars and some (non-gel) Fizik cork tape, road buzz is minimal and not a problem. You do feel some of the chatter on not-so-great tarmac, but you also feel connected to the road and the bike doesn't feel like it's torturing you. To me, it's proof that a great aluminium frame can represent very good value and the bike is certainly comparable to the CAAD10 in the "best of aluminium" stakes.

The stock Mavic CXP22's are good, but not great. They ride well and short of a first check-up, aren't severely out of true despite riding over some very unfriendly pavement on a couple of shared-path bridges and tree-roots-under-the-cycle-path ridges. They perform well under braking, and cope with some 40mph+ descents with not even a wiggle. The Felt hubs roll quite nicely and are pretty quiet, which I consider a big plus. I'll probably upgrade to DA 7900 C24 CL's early next year.

The stock Felt bars are okay, and probably contribute to some of the road buzz absorption, but are a little flexy around the bends even for a guy like me who doesn't do weights. But, that's a minor problem and I daresay is a good compromise for those who shop in this price range. I'll probably replace them with some traditional-bend Zipp's soon.

The 105 groupset is the 105 groupset. Reliable, with good hoods (I have med-large hands) and the brakes are great. Can't really go wrong there, and there's plenty of room to upgrade to Ultegra/DA down the track as things wear. A SRAM Rival option with an aluminium frame (F65?) would have been nice to see, but I guess you've gotta limit the product range bloat somewhere.

In it's price range, it's easily one of the best "race" bikes out there, especially with the aggressive riding position, but it doesn't seem to sacrifice road riding behaviour to get there. I commute on this thing most days of the week, and do much longer rides every odd day + the weekends, and never come off the bike feeling like I was riding a paint mixer. I consider that pretty damned good.


----------

